# Which restaurant in St. Thomas



## mclyne (Apr 1, 2016)

Our family is planning a trip to St. Thomas very soon. My DH and I ate at a lovely restaurant in St. Thomas and neither of us can remember it.

We remember it had stone steps leading down to the restaurant with nice scenery. If anyone knows of the restaurant, I would appreciate letting us know.

Thank you!!


----------



## raygo123 (Apr 1, 2016)

Mafoilie hotel and restaurant


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mclyne (Apr 1, 2016)

No that is not it but, thank you for responding


----------



## natarajanv (Apr 2, 2016)

Room with a view?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## legalfee (Apr 2, 2016)

The Old Stone Farmhouse. One of our favorite restaurants all time.
http://oldstonefarmhouse.com/


----------



## Tia (Apr 2, 2016)

What kind of scenery? Was it high on a hill or closer to the ocean?


----------



## mclyne (Apr 2, 2016)

So far all suggestions are a no. I think it was on a hill and then steps down into the restaurant.

 We will be going to St. Thomas and will probably spend a day searching this out.


----------



## Tia (Apr 3, 2016)

Let us know if you find it and how it was.


----------



## mclyne (Apr 4, 2016)

I will and thank all for your input.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 6, 2016)

Could be Agave Terrace. It's closed now though.


----------



## mclyne (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you for you input. Not sure if that was the one. I will know it when I see it, though.

 Will spend some time on the island looking for it and will get back to all with results


----------

